# problem with Dewalt 18V hammer drill



## user823

Anyone have a problem like this with yours? I opened the chuck all the way, it's stuck all the open. Tried everything, wd40, holding it with channel locks, what now? it's STUCK ! I just got this one too! Damn


----------



## user4

ironranger said:


> Anyone have a problem like this with yours? I opened the chuck all the way, it's stuck all the open. Tried everything, wd40, holding it with channel locks, what now? it's STUCK ! I just got this one too! Damn


There should be a tension screw inside the chuck, I don't remember if it is a phillips or allen head, that you can loosen to free up the chuck.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Have had the same thing happen to my dewalt hammer drill many times. Gears stripped out in the damn thing after about 2 months. No auger bits of any type used. Just paddle bits, and masonary bits. I am through with dewalts tools altogether.


----------



## user4

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Have had the same thing happen to my dewalt hammer drill many times. Gears stripped out in the damn thing after about 2 months. No auger bits of any type used. Just paddle bits, and masonary bits. I am through with dewalts tools altogether.


All of my Dewalt drills hit the trash heap a long time ago, both corded and cordless.


----------



## user823

Killertoiletspider said:


> All of my Dewalt drills hit the trash heap a long time ago, both corded and cordless.


I did some research. This is the newer self tightening chuck. It's not suppose to come off the drill without a tool? I took mine off! There are no set screws on this chuck. This is the second one in three months, it's the DC925, I'm done with this garbage. I'm heading back out to the garage for one last attempt at it with a HAMMER to see if I can loosen up the chuck. If not it's trash. New chuck is 50 plus bucks, screw them.
SO..WHAT MAKE IS THE BEST FOR A CORDLESS HAMMER DRILL? Thanks!

Ok, so I went out to the garage and put the chuck in the vise and smacked it hard a few times with a hammer. Guess what? It fricken worked! It's free and working with a few dents in the chuck. I know it won't last but what the heck, I needed it for tomorrow! Still want your opinion on a better tool, thanks.


----------



## leak1

ive always used milwalkee hammer drills , have had good luck with them & the batteries are cheaper then dewalt. hey ranger use a sledge hammer!!! KA-WAM!!


----------



## Protech

I know what's wrong. There are some tools out there that had cheap parts put in them. 
Just look on the label for the following code : D

Followed by : E-W-A-L-T

If you are the unfortunate owner of one of these tools your only recourse is to purchase a quality tool such as Milwaukee

The yellow tools are cheaper than even ryobi. I’d say they are in the same class as black and decker.


----------



## Plasticman

Same thing happened to mine. I could not get my inside cutter out of the chuck. I used a pipe wrench and a pair of channel locks and it would not budge. Finally I beat hell out of it with a hammer and got my bit back. What the hell, drill was already fried. Saved my inside cutter. 
So like an idiot, I go to Slowes and pay 199.99 for another one. Didn't know till weeks later that it didn't have hammer drill feature like my broke one. And all that money down the drain. 
Now this one won't even grasp a screwdriver bit strong enough to hold.


----------



## user823

leak1 said:


> ive always used milwalkee hammer drills , have had good luck with them & the batteries are cheaper then dewalt. hey ranger use a sledge hammer!!! KA-WAM!!


Believe me I gave it a couple of good wacks alright and it worked. I shouldn't have to repair my hammer drill with a fricken HAMMER!!!!:furious:
Ok, so it sounds like Milwaukee is the way to go. I already bought their new HakZall, love it love it love it. Use it all the time.
I still have the same corded Milwaukee sawzall from 1990 and it's still running fine! I even had to splice the cord back together with wire nuts and black tape about 5 years ago because I dropped a piece of 2" galvanized from the basement ceiling and it hit the cord perfect, sparks everywhere!:thumbup: AND... after the hack repair job on the cord it's STILL running. I also have my original Hole Hawg too. I should have known better, Dewalt is OUT THE DOOR.


----------



## leak1

thata-boy iron!


----------



## Double-A

We've had great luck with the older Bosch 18V (not Lithium, the BlueCore ones) hammer drills. 

We also just added a Hilti TE 6S (corded version) to the stable and wow, what a sweet little rotary hammer that is. Has a soft hammer mode, and a drill-only mode, in addition to the standard hammer. It'll put a 1" hole right in the center of a brick without a hitch. Its not fast with a 1" bit, but it didn't crack the brick. It does not have a chipping mode. Its bigger brother the TE 7C will, but doesn't have the soft hammer mode, but we have bigger hammers for chipping only.

Back to the OP's question. I love me some Bosch. Its the model 15618. It isn't cheap, but I think its well worth the money. If we had to replace our collection of Bosch 18V tools, I think we'd go with the Lithium powered, just for the weight savings.


----------



## Plasticman

Ok. So now we have ( Slowes, Lowes, Home creep-o, I think someone called it, and now we have default dewalt. Lol. 
My Milwaukee corded sawzall and holehawg are still working fine too. Brand new in 95


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Plasticman said:


> Ok. So now we have ( Slowes, Lowes, Home creep-o, I think someone called it, and now we have default dewalt. Lol.
> My Milwaukee corded sawzall and holehawg are still working fine too. Brand new in 95



Hell, they will work fine, when you only use them once a week buddy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:

Just bustin your chops. Milwalkuee is my brand as well, for all of my corded tools.


----------



## user823

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hell, they will work fine, when you only use them once a week buddy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:
> 
> Just bustin your chops. Milwalkuee is my brand as well, for all of my corded tools.



When did Milwaukee start making guitars and amps?:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

ironranger said:


> When did Milwaukee start making guitars and amps?:thumbup:


http://www.mfguitars.com/

Anymore Questions?:laughing:


----------



## user823

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> http://www.mfguitars.com/
> 
> Anymore Questions?:laughing:


Ah, um, nope!:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015

Dewalt is one of those tools that over the years I think to myself "they must have improved by now" so I go ahead and buy one and as usual get boned up the ass. Every single dewalt tool I've ever had has either broken or been such a pos that I got rid of it, but maybe they've gotten better 
FYI Rigid makes the best 1/2" right angle drill (like a hole hawg) that I've ever used. It's got a clutch on it so you don't strip out the high speed gear cluster. And for 89 bucks their corded sawzall will take a beating also. for cordless I'm kind of partial to Makita 18V lith. For skill saws I exclusivly use Makita also but that's just personal preference because of the balance and accruacy of them.


----------



## Herk

You guys must be tough on tools. I've got a 14.4 v DeWalt cordless drill that I've been using for quite a few years without problems. I'm on my second DeWalt sawzall because the old one was starting to get noisy. I've got a DeWalt 18v circular saw that I use to cut trap doors for crawl spaces, and never a problem.

I once had a nice but worn-out Milwaukee hammerdrill - corded - but it burned up. I replaced it with a Makita and was certainly not very satisfied. Thing wouldn't drill anything.

My last Milwaukee sawzall was a Super Sawzall and it didn't last very long. 

The balancing mechanism is like a bucket that goes back and forth to counterbalance the blade movement. If water runs back into it while sawing pipes, it will freeze up and it's really hard to even get it back apart to fix it. That was a waste of money. They need to make it waterproof.


----------



## Protech

I'm still on the same mil. 28V lithium-ion pack from 5 years ago when they first came out. In less than that amount of time I went thru 4 default 4 packs when I was a helper (doing more shoveling than drilling/sawing)

I've got no beef with Bosch or Makita though. I just like the red one tools a lil more. Bosch makes a better rotohammer IMHO though. All the carpenters swear by Makita circular saws.


----------



## Plumberman

We had a 14.4 Dewalt spontaneously combust. Was using it and set it down on the tailgate. Came back and the drill was on fire. Melted it completely. Makita 18v is my choice on the cordless and corded tools.


----------



## Plasticman

Rock, Is that an insult? Sounded like it to me.


----------



## Herk

I had a couple of Makita cordless drills before I got the DeWalt - they couldn't hold a candle to it. But I'm sure they make better ones now. Mostly, they didn't have the power. I used them for quite a few years, though.

Since I'm in service now, I don't put the wear on tools that I did when I was doing new houses. I'd spend more money on sawzalls and drills if I was using them heavily every day. Mostly, I wear out channellocks and screwdrivers.


----------



## plumbob1234

I don't know what the situation is elsewhere, but I have used the same 18V De Walt set for over 2 years, replaced 4 batteries and the switch on the angle grinder. Almost all pieces of the set get used 5 or 6 days a week.


----------



## JK949

Herk said:


> My last Milwaukee sawzall was a Super Sawzall and it didn't last very long.
> 
> The balancing mechanism is like a bucket that goes back and forth to counterbalance the blade movement. If water runs back into it while sawing pipes, it will freeze up and it's really hard to even get it back apart to fix it. That was a waste of money. They need to make it waterproof.



I know this is old but I just unseized a sawzall last week and it was pretty easy. Remove sawguide, remove latch, remove rubber cover. Grab torx bit for 12v screwgun and remove 4 bollts separating motor and shaft. Soaked in simple green and removed debris with pick. Greased, reassemble, works just like new.


----------



## pauliplumber

Nice job sounds like the best way to do it. When my 18v dewalt sawzall got wet and froze I sprayed a 1/2 can of wd40 into the tip, let it sit upright for a day, and it worked. Of course it's now quite loud due to the fact that the wd prolly took most of the grease out of the insides.:whistling2:


----------

